# Haswell-E launched.



## vkl (Aug 30, 2014)

Haswell-E reviews are out

AnandTech | The Intel Haswell-E CPU Review: Core i7-5960X, i7-5930K and i7-5820K Tested
Intel's Core i7-5960X processor reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 1
Intel Core i7-5960X, -5930K And -5820K CPU Review: Haswell-E Rises - Three New CPUs For Enthusiasts
Intel Haswell-E i7 5960X Review


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2014)

Intel goes further ahead.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2014)

prepare for the DDR4 invasion


----------



## vickybat (Aug 30, 2014)

5820k looks sweet. Blistering performance with value. The eight cores are in a different level altogether.
Where are AMD's excavator cores?


----------



## napsterv (Aug 30, 2014)

vickybat said:


> 5820k looks sweet. Blistering performance with value. The eight cores are in a different level altogether.
> Where are AMD's excavator cores?



AMD is busy in their APU's.


----------



## Neo (Aug 30, 2014)

What about for laptops?


----------



## napsterv (Aug 30, 2014)

Neo said:


> What about for laptops?



Quad Core Broadwell by end of the year.


----------



## icebags (Aug 30, 2014)

these are all 140W TDP.

processor or blast furnace inside ...... >.<


----------



## vkl (Aug 30, 2014)

vickybat said:


> 5820k looks sweet. Blistering performance with value. The eight cores are in a different level altogether.
> Where are AMD's excavator cores?


Excavator cores are likely in 2015..would be used in APUs,they may or may not get to HEDT platform.





icebags said:


> these are all 140W TDP.
> 
> processor or blast furnace inside ...... >.<



TDP at best is an indication not exactly a real world parameter besides different companies have their own version of TDP definition. 
Generally though it serves as a parameter with reference to amount of cooling required.
These Haswell-E processors have lower idle and load power usage(in tested workloads in general) than previous gen IB-E/SB-E counterparts.
Overall they are more efficient.


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice launch, however the CPU is probably the only component in my system which I still can't utilize completely, so guess I can pull out 2-3yrs more out of my 2600k, only if the motherboard keeps up. Now I have an idea about why intel continuously changes the cpu socket, if my 2600k was still supported I could use it for 3-4 yrs more, intel will force us to upgrade by making sure the mobo goes out first. I hate intel.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 30, 2014)

and 16GB ddr4 ram costs $250+ and i wonder how much will it cost in india!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 31, 2014)

tkin said:


> Nice launch, however the *CPU is probably the only component in my system which I still can't utilize completely*, so guess I can pull out 2-3yrs more out of my 2600k, only if the motherboard keeps up. Now I have an idea about why intel continuously changes the cpu socket, if my 2600k was still supported I could use it for 3-4 yrs more, intel will force us to upgrade by making sure the mobo goes out first. I hate intel.


Watch Dogs? Crysis 3? BF4?

Don't know about 2600k but my i7 950 is being raped by the above games. However the definition of rape to me is when a game goes below 45 FPS. Seriously looking for an upgrade, but I think I might wait till that Skylake or whatever the name is.

PS: 5820k is just 389? WTF? I guess that's a great price, in couple of months it will drop and that time India will have it at 389 USD  that means below 24k. Hmm, interesting....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Quad Core Broadwell by end of the year.


H'mm Interesting....

In fact shedding of my AMD fanboyism, I am also looking forward towards Intel.


AMD is too late in bring up their "Kaveri" based APU for laptops.

Since, I don't have any laptop,and intend to buy one ---> am looking for Intel presently. Though my purchase will be on next year,2015. Quad Core Broadwell will be my priority with *Intel iris graphics*(inbuilt).


----------



## napsterv (Sep 3, 2014)

tkin said:


> Nice launch, however the CPU is probably the only component in my system which I still can't utilize completely, so guess I can pull out 2-3yrs more out of my 2600k, only if the motherboard keeps up. Now I have an idea about why intel continuously changes the cpu socket, if my 2600k was still supported I could use it for 3-4 yrs more, intel will force us to upgrade by making sure the mobo goes out first. I hate intel.



That's how a smart person keeps the company in profits.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2014)

^^ And they kicked out Nvidia outta chip set business to have full control to accommodate their this very plan!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 3, 2014)

AMD is sucking so bad in Desktop performance arena and considering next Intel 14 nm Chips around the corner the performance gap is no longer a GAP its a Valley. I guess during next upgrade I will have to go Intel. (Which Sux )


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ And they kicked out Nvidia outta chip set business to have full control to accommodate their this very plan!


I wonder why doesn't someone in USA sue intel over this policy, its clear as  daylight and intel's track records will allow for a faster decision.

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> Watch Dogs? Crysis 3? BF4?
> 
> Don't know about 2600k but my i7 950 is being raped by the above games. However the definition of rape to me is when a game goes below 45 FPS. Seriously looking for an upgrade, but I think I might wait till that Skylake or whatever the name is.
> 
> PS: 5820k is just 389? WTF? I guess that's a great price, in couple of months it will drop and that time India will have it at 389 USD  that means below 24k. Hmm, interesting....


Not sure about 950, but no game pushes my 2600k properly. 2600k has  4 cores and 8 threads. Max I see are 4 threads getting used, and that too never at 100%, 8 threads at 3.4GHz can pull through any game.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 5, 2014)

tkin said:


> Not sure about 950, but no game pushes my 2600k properly. 2600k has  4 cores and 8 threads. Max I see are 4 threads getting used, and that too never at 100%, 8 threads at 3.4GHz can pull through any game.


Well a 950 is exactly same! 4C/8T. And I am already overclocked to 3.69 GHz! Watch Dogs's average FPS was 40-42 
C3 ran like crap at max before the patch


----------



## vickybat (Sep 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Well a 950 is exactly same! 4C/8T. And I am already overclocked to 3.69 GHz! Watch Dogs's average FPS was 40-42
> C3 ran like crap at max before the patch



2600k has sandybridge architecture while 950 is nehalem. Core per core and clock per clock sandybridge is far faster.
Execution of threads is faster in 2600k. Sandybridge was revolutionary, just like nehalem prior to conroe.

Even haswell isn't that much of a revolution compared to sandybridge apart from a smaller fabrication process and some minor architectural tweaks, especially the execution units.


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

if someone wants to upgrade his sandy bridge its not recommended since performance between them is not so great


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 7, 2014)

vickybat said:


> 2600k has sandybridge architecture while 950 is nehalem. Core per core and clock per clock sandybridge is far faster.
> Execution of threads is faster in 2600k. Sandybridge was revolutionary, just like nehalem prior to conroe.
> 
> Even haswell isn't that much of a revolution compared to sandybridge apart from a smaller fabrication process and some minor architectural tweaks, especially the execution units.


Lol, I know all this, have read on Anand several times.


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2014)

Reference: Intel Sandy Bridge to Haswell Gaming Performance Compared - Interesting Result, Less than 5% Difference on Average


----------

